# [Help] Lewa Os Port.



## Jurellz (Jan 12, 2012)

Anyone want to help me port lewa os 4.0,
ive attempted and it sits on lewa boot animation.

-rom >> https://www.dropbox.com/s/jdr8wp85fwgjr44/LewaOs1.zip

-logcat >> http://pastebin.com/WpFsJxzK


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

For a dev too do it he needs too know what do you want it on mesmerize, showcase, fasinate

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

I'm uploading the mesmerize version too drop box right now ported by me its my first port so it will probably be bracken haha

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

There's ALOT of errors in your log cat what build.prop did you use? And eti.idk?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

ENJOY LEWA OS
OK here ya go anyone willing too test this? Its lewa is port ITS BEST TOO BE ON STOCK GENGERBREAD WHEN INSTALLING and remember clear data and cache 
CSPIRE SHOWCASE VERSION- http://db.tt/776WiFz1

FASINATE- http://db.tt/YE5o6KUx

MESMERIZE- http://db.tt/Lu8rLDst

Recommended too flash with this recovery- http://db.tt/rZFZpxnM. Or if you prefer this one- http://db.tt/XrOovD9h

Bugs 1.MMS doesn't work
2.Cannot flash with 16gb card for somereason
3.If you enter mobile data setting you will roam forever
Testers needed this is probably very Brocken this is my first port so bare with me. if it doesn't work right tell me and ill see what I can do
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

And I know this works on showcase because I tried it on my friends 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Sooo does it work?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jurellz (Jan 12, 2012)

i just read this thread, i was trying to port for showcase, and i seen a gb port of this for the fas on xda, i was just trying to take it a step futher..


----------



## hixman (Nov 2, 2011)

I've never heard of this... is it like a modified android like miui or something?


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Its just a modified miui on gingerbread

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

Yea I was wondering if my ports worked? Lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

